# Now i'm crying



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

2 of my  spiderlings have now  passed over to a better life  where birds-a-plenty and is human free  

MY 2 BABBIES ARE DEAD :cry: 
The other 3 are fine but its still sad they were going to grow up to be big cuddely spiders.


----------



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

they didn't even get a chance to eat a bird
(bird eating spiders)


----------



## kevyn (May 8, 2004)

What's the scientific name on those? Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm a tarantula keeper. I know there are no Tarantuals in Australia but I'm very interested.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 8, 2004)

Bryony,
Sorry to hear of your loss.
Unfortunately that's life for a spider, it's why they have so many, not many survive to adulthood, probably nothing you done wrong.

Good luck with the remaining.


----------



## dobermanmick (May 8, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about that Bryony


----------



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

well australia have 4 types of tarantulas
selenocosmia crassipes
selenocosmia stirlingi
selentypus plumipes
phlogiellus species

my ones are the Selenocosmia crassipes they are related to the barking spider of South America.


----------



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

http://www.tenforward.com.au/spiders/
these are them


----------



## kevyn (May 8, 2004)

My mistake, I didn't think there were any in Australia. They're not related then to T. blondi (the Goliath Birdeater)?


----------



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

what sort of tarantulas do you have kevyn? any pics?


----------



## Farkurnell (May 8, 2004)

kevyn said:


> I know there are no Tarantuals in Australia but I'm very interested.





That's where you are wrong. They are indeed theraphosids. Obviously not the same as the ones you are familiar with. The most popular sold here in Australia are from the genus Selenocosmia. The S.plumipes being probably the biggest in this country.






Greg.


----------



## kevyn (May 8, 2004)

Right now we've got a Costa Rican Zebra, Chillian Rose Hair and a Greater Horned Baboon. We'll have some Pink Toes soon and an Usumbara Red Baboon. We're hoping to add a T. blondi soon and some ornimentals. Just check my gallery for pics.

Thanks for the info Farkurnell!


----------



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

oops i'm wrong. There are actually 9 types of tarantulas in Australia . The proper name for our tarantulas, are theraphosids, and are old world species, so different from the tarantulas that are in Brittain and US. So, theraphosids are there proper name, but of course are more commonly called tarantulas, as they are from that family. Another name (inaccurate) are bird-eating spiders. The 4 species that i mentioned, are the types most commonly kept as pets.

(thanx nome) :wink:


----------



## Greebo (May 8, 2004)

I have some Redbacks in the shed. Maybe a Huntsman or two as well.


----------



## instar (May 8, 2004)

kevin, do you get red knee's over there? they look awesome and are suppose to be very easy going, except for hair kicking.


----------



## Magpie (May 8, 2004)

I have hundreds of redbacks here.
I friend of mine actually keeps some :S


----------



## Farkurnell (May 8, 2004)

Do you have friends Craig?
How much do you pay them?


----------



## instar (May 8, 2004)

Byrony, what happened to the spiderlings? :?


----------



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

i don't know i went to the tank and had a look theye didn't look right so i opened the tank.....nothing so i thought they where moulting but they looked shriveled and legs were all bunched up

i lost my babies!


----------



## instar (May 8, 2004)

Thats a shame, are they difficult to breed?


----------



## rodentrancher (May 8, 2004)

Some people breed redbacks for venom supplies hey?


----------



## BROWNS (May 9, 2004)

Were you keeping them together Bryony?

A friend of mine has bred stacks of bird eaters and he kept 3 or 4 together so predation would happen as it does in the wild.


----------



## Bryony (May 9, 2004)

no i have seperate tanks for them all, i'm not sure about breeding i haven't tried


----------



## Robert (May 10, 2004)

Are they burrowing yet.
If so is there a small wattage light.
I kept all my hatchies under a light in a wardrobe to kept it warm.Say 22degat night and28ish through the day in winter that is.
I have heard of ppl losing them in winter.Maybe to cold.
Imagine they would burrow very deep in the winter in the wild for warmth.But it may just be natures way of kulling.
What species are they again?


----------



## moosenoose (May 10, 2004)

Greebo said:


> I have some Redbacks in the shed. Maybe a Huntsman or two as well.



lol Any I find in the house, huntsmans that is, I put out in my shed lol I must have about 100 in there. Unless it's the same one that keeps coming back inside lol It's a _homing_ spider lol


----------



## nuthn2do (May 10, 2004)

> Do you have friends Craig?
> How much do you pay them?



He pays in sticky date muffins, but 1/2 dozen is well worth putting up with him for a couple of hours.


----------

